# ANYBODY EVER DO ANY HOG HUNTING



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

Just curious if yall do any hog huntin? If so what are your methods, I use traps and dogs....


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

WOW. You just about got yourself completely *****ed out by me. When I read your title, I though it said "hunt dogs", I thought you shot innocent puppies. Which wouldn't suprise me that some people might think about doing on here! Sorry, I'm not wearing my glasses right now, just woke up.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Hey Hillbilly..

You know the Politically correct term for that name is Appalachian American... :wink: :wink:

I know its knee slapper but couldnt resist.. :beer: :beer:


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

Yes RC put your glasses on because I dont care to get *****ed out by you, and madison, thats a good one...


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

Why waste bullets on puppies?


----------



## Slinger70 (Dec 20, 2005)

Bay dogs(curs) and catch dogs(mean curs) is what we use. Right now we're just waiting for deer season to be over with.


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

in hoio we have a yeararound season for hogs but i have never seenone or heard of one being taken and out in the booines we hunt almost everything.........and i actually have shot dogs because i was ran up a tree one day deerhunting by a pack of wild dogs and it was really my only resort :sniper:


----------

